# Looking for a Rocking Motorcycle plans



## gvallanc (Mar 31, 2010)

I want to build a rocking motorcycle for my grandson. I am looking for a plan for the cycle shown on the following website . I did end up paying for a subsription to the website that was suggested (woodworking4home.com) but they do not have a plan for the cycle. Does anyone know where I might find or purchase a print for this rocking motorcycle.

Thanks in advance


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

It seems to me that one could make one of these just by looking at this picture. It would probably not be a perfect replica - but it would be close enough.

If I were building this I would look for a different way to do the center support. This just doesn't look right to me.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

there shuold be a few of those rockers
under projects
but I can´t remember who did them

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

here is one
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/18667


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

There's a repository of free plans somewhere online where you can find the motorcycle. As I suggested previously to a LJ, make templates of all the parts first, then you can crank out as many as you want, relatively easily, after your initial investment.


----------



## gvallanc (Mar 31, 2010)

I appreciate all the feedback. I have searched high and low on the web and in books for this particluar rocking cycle with no luck. If I cannot find anything I will try to make my own pattern. Proper dimensioning is my main concern.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Not that specific plan, but here are a couple of nice ones I found:

http://www.cherrytreetoys.com/Motorcycle_Rocker_Plan_P3155.cfm










http://www.cherrytreetoys.com/Roarin_Rocker_Plan_P3149.cfm


----------

